
Microservices Circuit-Breaker Pattern Implementation: Istio vs. Hystrix - nfrankel
https://www.exoscale.com/syslog/istio-vs-hystrix-circuit-breaker/
======
bpicolo
Hystrix is in maintenance mode - README says Netflix is moving towards e.g.
[https://github.com/resilience4j/resilience4j](https://github.com/resilience4j/resilience4j)

> Netflix Hystrix is now officially in maintenance mode, with the following
> expectations to the greater community: Netflix will no longer actively
> review issues, merge pull-requests, and release new versions of Hystrix.

~~~
ramchip
It’s mentioned in the article:

> Netflix has recently announced it has stopped development of the Hystrix
> library in favor of the less well-known Resilience4J project.

> Even if the client code might be a bit different, the approach between
> Hystrix and Resilience4J is similar.

------
Daishiman
These microservice design patterns bring back horrible memories of the design
overarchitecture that was in vogue back in the J2EE years, where you basically
need patterns to deal with the issues your new patterns bring up.

Of course in practice most reasonable people choose to deal with these things
by dealing with complex failures in the most simple way, but the proliferation
of these "solutions" IMO bring in more trouble than it could be possibly
worth.

------
sgt
Also worth reading: [https://vertx.io/docs/vertx-circuit-
breaker/java/](https://vertx.io/docs/vertx-circuit-breaker/java/)

~~~
dlojudice
And this: Pattern: Service Mesh -
[http://philcalcado.com/2017/08/03/pattern_service_mesh.html](http://philcalcado.com/2017/08/03/pattern_service_mesh.html)

------
voycey
That cookie notification is absolutely atrocious - is there really any need
for a full screen popover??

------
SuddsMcDuff
Usually better to use asynchronous communication between services.

~~~
bni
On its own this is a worthless hand wavy statement.

How do you accomplish this when you have a synchronous client (ie a user
waiting in his web browser)? Should the browser poll for the result? How could
you possibly implement something like this in the real world?

~~~
discreteevent
If it is synchronous or transactional then don't use microservices. Plenty of
things can be done asynchronously provided the use case is ok with eventual
consistency or within a non urgent time limit.

BTW now that the browser supports websockets (a bidirectional protocol the
rest of the world had since the 70s!), you don't have to poll.

